# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Программное заполнение поля Контрагент

## Roman123456

Добрый день, Подскажите пожалуйста как при открытии счета программно заполнить поле Контрагент определенным значением из справочника контрагенты.

----------


## Roman123456

1С 7.7

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, Подскажите пожалуйста как при открытии счета программно заполнить поле Контрагент определенным значением из справочника контрагенты.


В процедуре ВводНового() формы документа "счет" указать ссылку на нужного контрагента.
Ссылку можно получить методами НайтиПоКоду, НайтиПоНаименованию, либо задать Константой или Либо глобальной переменной и еще много других вариантов

----------


## Pilamag

Добрый день.
Помогите с формулой. Всего надо с копейками (2знака после запятой). Что не так?

В стоке цена пишет в акте 2 знака и в печатной форме тоже всё ОК (ПечЦена #Ч19.2.,)
В строке Всего Округляет...например 210,00  и в печатной форме тоже..а надо 210,20 
Формула такая:
?(Валюта = Константа.ОсновнаяВалюта,Ф  орматС(СуммаБезНДС),Формат  (СуммаБезНДС))
?(Валюта = Константа.ОсновнаяВалюта,Ф  орматС(ИтогВсего),ФорматВ(И  тогВсего))

----------

